# Lets talk lawn mowers.



## artie (22 Apr 2021)

I have a paddock <> a half acre. I have been cutting it with a iseki 323 48 inch cut.

I have decided to reduce the area of grass and have some wild flower and veg areas.

I got a good offer for the Iseki today so I let it go.

I'm wondering what would be best to replace it with.

I'm not worried about having a bowling green, just reasonably presentable grass areas between the wild flowers etc.

Would I be better served with a cutter which mulches rather than picking the grass up?


----------



## Cheshirechappie (22 Apr 2021)

Sheep.


----------



## akirk (22 Apr 2021)

I have a mulching mower on c. 1/4 acre and it works very well I can mow front and back in c. 1/2 hr with a petrol self propelled mower...


----------



## doctor Bob (22 Apr 2021)

I'd have kept the Iseki, I had a small JD and it was pretty rubbish from new. I now have a Kubota and the build difference is chalk and cheese.
Some of the countax mowers look quite good.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (22 Apr 2021)

One of these:








FSA 90 R Cordless Brushcutter - Cordless loop handle brushcutter with STIHL ECOSPEED


This powerful, cordless, loop handle brushcutter by STIHL is ideal for working on large areas of tough grass with its partial load control and increased run times.




www.stihl.co.uk




And some of these:





And Bob's that man...


----------



## Cabinetman (22 Apr 2021)

Now apart from the one at the back they were all goose-stepping in perfect time


----------



## D_W (22 Apr 2021)

artie said:


> I have a paddock <> a half acre. I have been cutting it with a iseki 323 48 inch cut.
> 
> I have decided to reduce the area of grass and have some wild flower and veg areas.
> 
> ...



honda self propelled push mower with a deep deck for mulching. Mulching mowers are almost 100% good or trash based on the design of the deck - if they're reasonably deep and rounded, then the mower doesn't beat itself to death mulching a compacted wet cake like it does with cheesy mulch mowers.

self propelled.

Such a mower would do a quarter acre in about 40 minutes or so.

No comment on thatch as it isn't an issue here, but i understand the reason that it isn't to be high heat and humidity. In the western US, they have heat but not enough humidity and thatching is an issue. You can mulch mow where I live in dense grass for 20 years and never dethatch and still see bare ground between the blades if you look closely.


----------



## TRITON (22 Apr 2021)

while my Dad was at uni (Cranfield) some of his group decided to mow a meadow area, i think probably to play footie on. They'd got a number of scythes and dad got one to use. He remembered it was the hardest work he had ever done and fully regretted agreeing to do it


----------



## D_W (22 Apr 2021)

With the scythe, that shouldn't be the case if it's set up right - it should be like a moderate walk exertion. They don't arrive sharp here - they do arrive with an edge, but it needs to be peined thin.


----------



## Adam W. (22 Apr 2021)

Honda Professional mowers are bombproof and have metal rimmed wheels with proper bearings, which was why I bought one 12 years ago. Still starts first time and cuts a 3/4 acre lawn without an issue.


----------



## Roland (22 Apr 2021)

My Honda is more than 15 years old. I can’t remember how many.


----------



## Ollie78 (22 Apr 2021)

Atco royal with a seat roller. Awesome things, same design for decades. 
I have a 20 inch model with a 160cc Honda engine, massive overkill for my garden and I don't have the roller. 
It would pull a car and it makes stripes so your garden looks fancy !

Ollie


----------



## D_W (22 Apr 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Honda Professional mowers are bombproof and have metal rimmed wheels with proper bearings, which was why I bought one 12 years ago. Still starts first time and cuts a 3/4 acre lawn without an issue.



at the time that I got mine, they were one of the few motors that had some kind of timing setup, which drastically improves starting. Mine's 17 years old, and just the common GCV160 engine (the residential cheapie). If there is gas in the line, it starts, and it's never been serviced other than two air cleaner changes and about 8 oil changes. My neighbors on both sides have been through three mowers each in the same time, and both have hondas now and have for several years. I never proselytized the honda thing to them, and have since gone to mowing with a reel most of the summer for sport (but it requires mowing more often and some wouldn't like that - I like it because i don't feel the need to delay mowing if the neighbors are eating or entertaining company in their back yards.)


----------



## Adam W. (22 Apr 2021)

That's considerate of you.


----------



## Jameshow (22 Apr 2021)

I have a Bosch 43cm mover and it's probably the best power tool I own!!

Cheers James


----------



## Lons (22 Apr 2021)

I have a 23 year old honda 20" for the main garden it's never missed a beat and a 16 hp Honda 40" ride on for the paddock which is about 3/4 acre. I never collect the grass on the paddock these days just mulch it and every few cuts I stick a roller on the back, I'd have bought a Kubota if I could have justified paying twice the price of the Honda which does everything I ask of it. The paddock is a bit bumpy but kept fairly short as like you I don't need it to be a lawn.


----------



## D_W (22 Apr 2021)

Adam W. said:


> That's considerate of you.



growing up rural, mowers were a distant thing. Saturday and sunday on 1/3rd to 1/4 acre lots, it just seems like half of the time you want to eat outside, all you hear is mowers. I guess there are about 12 lawns where a mower could be loud enough to seem loud in the back yard. My parents' property had a 1 acre yard with 21 acres of woods to the back, and a hill - nobody seems interested in using my mower type, but the other benefit to it is that you can mow in the rain. It doesn't care. If the neighbors are mowing, they first say "an antique!!" (no, four years old), then "we love your mower!!". 

you become aware here who has "the old sears" bagger or something that sounds like an intentional noise maker with a pill can sized muffler and a chute that amplifies the blade noise rather than muffle it. 

(the other nice thing about the honda mowers is that while they're not noise free, they're definitely quieter than the typical american "briggs and stratton" side valve type motors. I think the muffler design last changed around 1925 on those).


----------



## marcros (22 Apr 2021)

I have a Bosch electric rotary mower. it does a good job and is all I need but is boring!

what I want to do is to spend this year sorting out the lawn (flattening out the bumps and reseeding) then getting a petrol vintage cylinder mower.


----------



## Fergie 307 (23 Apr 2021)

Ollie78 said:


> Atco royal with a seat roller. Awesome things, same design for decades.
> I have a 20 inch model with a 160cc Honda engine, massive overkill for my garden and I don't have the roller.
> It would pull a car and it makes stripes so your garden looks fancy !
> 
> Ollie


I have an old 24 inch Webb, with the sit on roller. Get it out several times a year to roll the lawn, great fun and does a good job of keeping it reasonably flat. My not inconsiderable weight probably being quite useful ! Day to day I use a 1960's Hayter Harriet 18 inch and push it rather than use the self propel, works up a sweat but good exercise. I've had the Hayter for over twenty years and the only thing I've had to do to it, apart from routine stuff, was to change the bearings on the front wheels about three years ago.


----------



## Just4Fun (23 Apr 2021)

I have 2 mowers, a ride-on Jonsered and a push-along petrol-powered Flymo(?). Last summer both failed at the same time and as a stand-in whilst I got parts to repair them I bought the cheapest petrol-powered push-along I could find locally. That was a mistake. It is rubbish. If the grass is slightly wet or slightly longer than would be acceptable at Wimbledon the mower is unable to cope and simply stops. Lesson learnt: don't skimp on quality when buying mowers.

I used to collect the cuttings but I gave up on that 2 or 3 years ago. Nowadays I just leave the cuttings lie and to be honest I don't even notice them.


----------



## John Brown (23 Apr 2021)

Also sheep.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (23 Apr 2021)

D_W said:


> growing up rural, mowers were a distant thing. Saturday and sunday on 1/3rd to 1/4 acre lots, it just seems like half of the time you want to eat outside, all you hear is mowers. I guess there are about 12 lawns where a mower could be loud enough to seem loud in the back yard. My parents' property had a 1 acre yard with 21 acres of woods to the back, and a hill - nobody seems interested in using my mower type, but the other benefit to it is that you can mow in the rain. It doesn't care. If the neighbors are mowing, they first say "an antique!!" (no, four years old), then "we love your mower!!".
> 
> you become aware here who has "the old sears" bagger or something that sounds like an intentional noise maker with a pill can sized muffler and a chute that amplifies the blade noise rather than muffle it.
> 
> (the other nice thing about the honda mowers is that while they're not noise free, they're definitely quieter than the typical american "briggs and stratton" side valve type motors. I think the muffler design last changed around 1925 on those).


This is one of the reasons that I love my battery-powered Stihl brushcutter - I don't even need to wear ear-defenders (or breathe 2-stroke smoke)!
Round here in the autumn there is a chorus of petrol-backback-style leaf-blowers (the sound travels for a couple of miles, depending on wind direction)....

PS The older I get, the more I resent spending time and petrol/diesel cutting grass (and spending money on kit that gets used for a few hours a year and otherwise simply attracts thieves and /or rots) - much more eco-friendly options are available. If I really need to have a go at something, and my agricultural contractor is too busy, or finds access too difficult (I have some tight/steep areas), I hire one of these from a local hire shop: GINKO-MGM TT 786 self-propelled flail mower powered by a Honda GX270 engine


----------



## Woody2Shoes (23 Apr 2021)

Cheshirechappie said:


> Sheep.


Geese are arguably better grazers (they only eat grass, not the hedge), excellent "guard-dogs", and are much simpler/easier to keep!


----------



## John Brown (23 Apr 2021)

Woody2Shoes said:


> Geese are arguably better grazers (they only eat grass, not the hedge), excellent "guard-dogs", and are much simpler/easier to keep!


Interesting. I struggle to imagine anything could be simpler/easier than our two sheep.
They eat grass, and get sheared once a year. That's it.


----------



## Lons (23 Apr 2021)

Woody2Shoes said:


> Geese are arguably better grazers (they only eat grass, not the hedge), excellent "guard-dogs", and are much simpler/easier to keep!


My FiL got 6 geese to keep the grass down in his orchard which they did to an extent but there were large patches they wouldn't eat and what he hadn't realised was that all the cr*p they produced made the grass grow even faster.  His other plan was to kill one for Christmas dinner but he couldn't do it, neither could I and he ended up buying an oven ready turkey.


----------



## Lons (23 Apr 2021)

John Brown said:


> Interesting. I struggle to imagine anything could be simpler/easier than our two sheep.
> They eat grass, and get sheared once a year. That's it.


I've been offered some a number of times but we have a Labrador who eats anything, including sheep Sh*t.  YUK.... and what she doesn't eat she rolls on.


----------



## Jacob (23 Apr 2021)

Cheshirechappie said:


> Sheep.


About to say the same! Or other livestock.
You get much better meadow and wild flowers if you (or animals) take the cuttings off and let the soil go a bit lean, no fertiliser, no weed killers.


----------



## Donald Sinclair (23 Apr 2021)

artie said:


> I have a paddock <> a half acre. I have been cutting it with a iseki 323 48 inch cut.
> 
> I have decided to reduce the area of grass and have some wild flower and veg areas.
> 
> ...


We have a similar arrangement, with the added impediment of trees.

Even wild flower areas need mowing annually, in the late autumn.
An old style scythe would be ideal, cheap and environmentally sound.
A walk behind wheeled strimmer would be OK, but if this is your only 
use remember to drain the petrol afterwards, or it won't start next year.

For the shorter grass we have a small rideon mower, an Etesta Bahia,
dear to buy, cheap to keep running. It can mulch or pick up.
It is good at picking up leaves, and more importantly for us, dog poo.


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (23 Apr 2021)

I don't have that sort of acreage, my grass area is about 100 sq yards, but when it was on offer in the winter I bought one of these flymo easilife robotic mowers based on recommendations. I paid over £200 less than current price by buying off-season. I've sown new seed in places so haven't set it up yet:





Flymo EasiLife 200 Robotic Lawn Mower - Cuts Upto 200 sq m Ultra Quiet Mowing, Manicured Lawn, Bluetooth Application Control, Safety Sensors, Hose Washable, Lifestyle Functions, Frost Sensor: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Shop Flymo EasiLife 200 Robotic Lawn Mower - Cuts Upto 200 sq m Ultra Quiet Mowing, Manicured Lawn, Bluetooth Application Control, Safety Sensors, Hose Washable, Lifestyle Functions, Frost Sensor. Free delivery on eligible orders of £20 or more.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Woody2Shoes (23 Apr 2021)

John Brown said:


> Interesting. I struggle to imagine anything could be simpler/easier than our two sheep.
> They eat grass, and get sheared once a year. That's it.


Do you not have to register them with Defra, tag their ears, worm them, trim their hooves, get a vet to look at them, prevent them from trying to kill themselves repeatedly (I 'righted' a yew that was cast on its back just a few days ago) etc etc ?


----------



## dickm (23 Apr 2021)

Nobody thought of a robot?? (ah, Essex Barn workshop has) I bought a Worx Landroid off Ebay a couple of years ago and it's the best tool available for an oldie. Just need to level off the spring grass with the heavy old 21" Hayter, then let "Robotup" do the work. We have solar panels, so even the fuel is free most of the time and all I have to do is rescue it on the odd occasion when it tries to eat a large fircone.
They are not cheap new, but you could get a big secondhand Husky/Stihl (Viking) for about the same as a decent petrol mower and they won't trouble your neighbours with noise. Worries the birds initially, but they soon get used to it.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (23 Apr 2021)

Lons said:


> My FiL got 6 geese to keep the grass down in his orchard which they did to an extent but there were large patches they wouldn't eat and what he hadn't realised was that all the cr*p they produced made the grass grow even faster.  His other plan was to kill one for Christmas dinner but he couldn't do it, neither could I and he ended up buying an oven ready turkey.


Yup, all grazers produce some kind of manure - the trick is not to let it accumulate in any one spot (in case people wonder why there are often nettles under trees...). Over time, geese produce a beautifully neat sward - even more like a snooker table than what sheep produce. Our geese are skilled at jumping up to get low-hanging apples - I don't begrudge them a few (sheep would eat the trees!).


----------



## Peterm1000 (23 Apr 2021)

dickm said:


> Nobody thought of a robot?? (ah, Essex Barn workshop has) I bought a Worx Landroid off Ebay a couple of years ago and it's the best tool available for an oldie. Just need to level off the spring grass with the heavy old 21" Hayter, then let "Robotup" do the work. We have solar panels, so even the fuel is free most of the time and all I have to do is rescue it on the odd occasion when it tries to eat a large fircone.
> They are not cheap new, but you could get a big secondhand Husky/Stihl (Viking) for about the same as a decent petrol mower and they won't trouble your neighbours with noise. Worries the birds initially, but they soon get used to it.


I'm pleased you said that - "Herbie" the Worx Landroid just arrived today... Not just for oldies - also for lazies. We have Dave the robot vacuum (Neato D7) that is the best thing I have ever bought - I have great hopes for Herbie.


----------



## artie (23 Apr 2021)

Sheep is what the previous occupant used, and sometimes cut it for hay. I would prefer having it somewhat tamed with a minimum of excrement, so I could have a stroll around on that good sunny day we are blessed with almost every year.
Could we go into mulch a bit more?
Is it feasible to just mulch with out lifting, EVER.
This appeals to me


----------



## Cheshirechappie (23 Apr 2021)

Sheep droppings are just pelleted mulch!

(Could try goats, but they're just sheep with enhanced escapology skills.)


----------



## JBaz (23 Apr 2021)

We have a 2 acre paddock and for 20 years kept 4 sheep on it. They did keep the grass down but . ......

They need regular worming and "dipping" (the latter is more putting a chemical on the fleece these days)

Their feet need regular trimming and treating for rot.

Their rear ends need "de-clagging" to remove the wool that has become caked in s**t over the winter.

Shearing a sheep is not as easy as it looks, especially with hand shears. Finding somebody to shear just 4 sheep is even harder. Nobody wants the wool either.

Catching sheep to do the above is not trivial, especially without a (trained) dog.

Sheep have 2 wishes in life - escape and die, so maintaining a stock-proof perimeter is essential. If they do get out, your flowerbeds will be the first port of call!

Sheep won't eat thistles and weeds (unless they are your prized garden plants) and don't like to eat the grass round their droppings, so the paddock still needs topping and even raking if you don't pick the droppings up.

To cap it all, to buy sheep I think you still need to be registered with the Ministry of Ag and have a registered flock number. 

When they eventually die (ours lived for nearly 20 years) you have to pay a registered "knackerman" to take them away.

And then there's the vets bills ...........!

Buy a nice outfront mulching mower like a Stiga for about £6K new and cut the grass in 10 minutes. It will be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## fenhayman (23 Apr 2021)

Had a the smallest Hayter ride on for ten years on half acre before house move. Annual service no other problems. Would buy again


----------



## flying haggis (23 Apr 2021)

lawnflite with an alloy deck, doesnt rust and last for years, get the HS version as it travels across the ground slightly faster than the non HS. this one has a rear roller for nice stripes but you can get one with just wheels









Honda/Lawnflite 553HRS PRO HS, 21" Petrol Roller Mower 2015 - great used cond. | eBay


21" Lawnflite 553HRS Pro HS by Kaaz Corp 2015. New Oil, Plug, air filter and Honda engine runs brilliantly. A used machine though not heavily or abused, thoroughly maintained- age related/usage scuffs, tidied up a bit (Pictures clearly show condition), not been used last few years.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Noel (23 Apr 2021)

artie said:


> Sheep is what the previous occupant used, and sometimes cut it for hay. I would prefer having it somewhat tamed with a minimum of excrement, so I could have a stroll around on that good sunny day we are blessed with almost every year.
> Could we go into mulch a bit more?
> Is it feasible to just mulch with out lifting, EVER.
> This appeals to me



Summer was Wednesday just past. Usual story.


----------



## dickm (23 Apr 2021)

Careful with geese - they can be vicious b*****s, and if you are unlucky, they will convert your grass sward into silverweed (_Potentilla anserina _- the clue is in the name for dog latin speakers). But they are excellent burglar alarms; our neighbours had them on the farm opposite when we lived near Lancaster, and nothing approached our door without them sounding off.


----------



## alz (23 Apr 2021)

And old-fashioned scythe is too heavy, at least for a pensioner like me. 
But get a Turk Scythe, it's light and a pleasure to use. Anyway, you don't need to be in a hurry or do it all at once - just enjoy the scent of the grass and sounds of the countryside.


----------



## Lons (23 Apr 2021)

artie said:


> Sheep is what the previous occupant used, and sometimes cut it for hay. I would prefer having it somewhat tamed with a minimum of excrement, so I could have a stroll around on that good sunny day we are blessed with almost every year.
> Could we go into mulch a bit more?
> Is it feasible to just mulch with out lifting, EVER.
> This appeals to me


I collect the grass from the garden Artie but that's kept to around 20mm, I don't care too much as long as it's green tbh. The paddock which stretches away from the lawn is around 40-50 mm at a guess, cut level 3 on the mower and during the season I cut it every 7 to 10 days so very little cuttings to be noticed unless it's left longer when I'm away on hol when some will lie for a few days. I haven't noticed any major issues with thatch build up, if there is it hasn't stopped the hundreds of voles and the bloody moles.  I haven't collected the cuttings for several years apart from once when the kids wanted a party and I cut it shorter.

Took this pic this morning showing part of the paddock which starts from where you can see the tripod with targets.


----------



## Wayside2020 (24 Apr 2021)

I had a large Honda 22 yrs old never failed to start first or second pull. Over time I have reduced my lawn in favour of outdoor living areas. My lawn is now a 3m diameter circle and only took 2 minutes 54 seconds to mow with the Honda. Last year I did a trade with my daughter and they bought me a small cordless mower that’s very light and gets the job done.


----------



## Gardener (24 Apr 2021)

Looking to sell my Honda HRX 476 19” 
variable speed Hydrostatic mower with mulch facility

Too big now for my garden


----------



## Woody2Shoes (24 Apr 2021)

artie said:


> Sheep is what the previous occupant used, and sometimes cut it for hay. I would prefer having it somewhat tamed with a minimum of excrement, so I could have a stroll around on that good sunny day we are blessed with almost every year.
> Could we go into mulch a bit more?
> Is it feasible to just mulch with out lifting, EVER.
> This appeals to me


I think there's a slight conflict between wild flowers and mulch left in place. The most interesting wild flowers find it difficult/impossible to compete with grass, so impoverished soil evens things up a bit in their favour. To impoverish the soil, you ideally need to remove the cuttings.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (24 Apr 2021)

dickm said:


> Careful with geese - they can be vicious b*****s, and if you are unlucky, they will convert your grass sward into silverweed (_Potentilla anserina _- the clue is in the name for dog latin speakers). But they are excellent burglar alarms; our neighbours had them on the farm opposite when we lived near Lancaster, and nothing approached our door without them sounding off.


Silverweed=wild flowers 
If a goose is agressive (usually in the breeding season) you just need to raise/flap your arms, to look like a bigger goose, and outstare them.


----------



## recipio (24 Apr 2021)

At a certain age having to spend 2-3 hours every week mowing becomes a real chore. My neighbour has a Husqvarna robot and its a revelation. It cuts with what seem like Stanley blades and you can't see any grass flying out - it gradually reduces the grass by a few mm a day. Expensive to set up certainly but the technology works. All controlled by an app on the phone so I'm saving up the pennies.


----------



## artie (24 Apr 2021)

I was researching mulching mowers online last night and I think they may not be the answer for the climate here. Apparently they don't work well with wet grass,


----------



## dickm (24 Apr 2021)

recipio said:


> At a certain age having to spend 2-3 hours every week mowing becomes a real chore. My neighbour has a Husqvarna robot and its a revelation. It cuts with what seem like Stanley blades and you can't see any grass flying out - it gradually reduces the grass by a few mm a day. Expensive to set up certainly but the technology works. All controlled by an app on the phone so I'm saving up the pennies.


My reasoning precisely. According to the sticker on the side of the Landroid, it can be app controlled, but that's beyond the understanding of this old duffer!


----------



## Sheptonphil (24 Apr 2021)

I had nearly an acre of paddock and tiered grass to cut. I bought and sold the tie on, it wasn’t practical for the tiers. I replaced it with a champion, which lasted four weeks. Then it was replaced with a serious Toro 22” auto pace walk behind mower, which went at any pace you walked at. I sold that last year after moving and thirteen years of use with just an annual service, new belts and blade each year.


----------



## BruceK (24 Apr 2021)

We still have 5 elderly sheep and as a youth I used to keep geese. Both are good but once retirement age hits you, the enthusiasm for running around chasing, catching and wrestling an animal which is faster than you and almost as heavy, then trying to turn it upside down and pin it to the ground begins to wane, so our sheep are on an eviction notice. Geese were okay too but the term 'as fast as sh*t out of a goose' is very accurate. They're also an attractive meal for Mr. and Mrs. Fox and there's nothing worse than going out to lock them away in the evening only to be greeted with a scene of disaster (foxes bite off the heads of them all with the idea of coming back to collect them one at a time). It's not pretty. I read up a bit online about good mowers some years ago and came up with an American zero turn Scag. Scag presented itself as having the best reviews so Fleabay became a focus for a week or two. I found an old ex-lawncare Super Z ride on which needed attention, at a good price, expecting to have to put a new engine in it. All that was wrong was the choke was stuck on! That was about 12 years ago and it must have been at least that old when I bought it. Just this week, with the help of a welder friend we've made a new deck to replace the very heavy duty old one which was cracked and rusted and finally giving up the ghost, and I'm now hoping for a lot more years' service yet. It cuts grass on a smoothish surface at up to 10mph and actually, spinning it round and doing wheelies is quite good fun so cutting the grass is no longer the chore it used to be. Long grass is best thrown out of the chute and for the first cut of the season I work my way towards the centre of my lawns, collecting the last row or two with a rake. After that, once it's shorter, the mulching blades do their trick and the day after the grass is mown the mulch has gone, feeding the lawn with natural fertiliser. While the deck has been replaced I've really missed my Scag...and not enjoyed cutting the grass at all.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (24 Apr 2021)

BruceK said:


> ....Geese were okay too but the term 'as fast as sh*t out of a goose' is very accurate. They're also an attractive meal for Mr. and Mrs. Fox and there's nothing worse than going out to lock them away in the evening only to be greeted with a scene of disaster (foxes bite off the heads of them all with the idea of coming back to collect them one at a time). .......


Electric netting works - the local foxes have all come to see the new lambs in the fields (!) - the geese are quite happy, watching from behind their netting.









Keeping Geese Part 3: Fencing


The third in a series of posts about goose keeping on a smallholding in rural England. This post focuses on fencing options.




theseasonaltable.co.uk


----------



## Beanwood (25 Apr 2021)

I have a John Deere LTR - which can bag up, or mulch depending on your want. (Also have a Honda self propelled walk behind for smaller bits)

I bag it when it gets TOO long - first cut of the year - but if you're mowing regularly, the mulching plug works absolutley fine - and saves a lot of time.

Sheep will leave bits they don't like. Geese just make a mess, and cause a racket.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (25 Apr 2021)

Beanwood said:


> ....
> 
> Sheep will leave bits they don't like. Geese just make a mess, and cause a racket.
> .....


One of the great advantages of electric netting is that you can subdivide their grazing so none of it gets overgrazed. Ours are only noisy during the (pretty short) breeding season, or when strangers appear - not a problem for us, but YMMV


----------



## Beanwood (25 Apr 2021)

Woody2Shoes said:


> One of the great advantages of electric netting is that you can subdivide their grazing so none of it gets overgrazed. Ours are only noisy during the (pretty short) breeding season, or when strangers appear - not a problem for us, but YMMV



Hmm - now you've introduced electric netting - something else to complicate life - easier to empty a grass box than keep the fencer battery charged, or run long leads for mains, and moving it regularly. I think you're getting away from making life easier for the OP....


----------



## Woody2Shoes (25 Apr 2021)

Beanwood said:


> Hmm - now you've introduced electric netting - something else to complicate life - easier to empty a grass box than keep the fencer battery charged, or run long leads for mains, and moving it regularly. I think you're getting away from making life easier for the OP....


Nothing's for nothing!
Electric netting's a lot cheaper to buy and own than some kind of ride-on mower...


----------



## Beanwood (25 Apr 2021)

Woody2Shoes said:


> Nothing's for nothing!
> Electric netting's a lot cheaper to buy and own than some kind of ride-on mower...


Fair point. But factor in what is the cost of buying a few quality geese, fence, fencing unit, battery, charger, fence tester, goose house, drinkers, water supply, goose feed - (Or do they survive on grass alone even in winter). I know my chicken food bill is not 'chicken feed'. Let's not forget any emotional distress after a fox attack - and yes foxes DO kill geese.
I'd have kept the Iseki......

Back on topic, I had a Countax I bought 'pre-owned' that was great on everything, until it finally died of rust.


----------



## Peterm1000 (25 Apr 2021)

These sheep ideas seem a bit wild for 1/2 acre... How much hassle and expense are they going to be... What happens whenyou want to go on holiday for a fortnight? How much are the vet bills each year?

Surely the low effort option is a robot mower. An alternative is a ride on mower.


----------



## Sandyn (25 Apr 2021)

BruceK said:


> but once retirement age hits you, the enthusiasm for running around chasing, catching and wrestling an animal which is faster than you and almost as heavy, then trying to turn it upside down and pin it to the ground begins to wane


Was wondering if you were meaning your wife, but I see it's sheep you were talking about


----------



## clogs (26 Apr 2021)

we had over 3 acres of grass to cut...worn out loads'a cheapy ride on's....all with Briggs n Sttratton engines......
as we we're selling up couldn't justify a Kubota 'D'.........



so bought a Toro Time cutter....Honda V twin eng.......still have it.....wife loves to drive it, amazing around trees...it'll turn in it's own length.....

plus my trusty walk behind Honda proff mower that's getting on for 30 years old......

For the very rough stuff I made this.....never got time to paint it....shame on me......
a certain Swedish company wanted over €900 euros for something prettier.....and it had a Brigs n Stratton .....oh nasty...
this has an ancient 5.5hp honda engine......it's so old I cant buy the recoil starter anymore, so a trusty peice of knotted cord works ok......the wheels are from a junked wheel chair, the spindle pulley is from a 1950's Massey ferg tractor....and the scruffy tool bag is an ex air bag from a wrecked Reno.......it gets a good work out now as have 1.5 acres of STONEY rough pasture in my new place.....
get's me outta the house....hahaha......I used to repair mowers almost full time.....


----------



## Cheshirechappie (26 Apr 2021)

Could try one of these;

JCB Fastrac 4220 with 16 Metre VMow 23 Gang Mowers at Teal Turf - YouTube 

You won't need an electric fence to keep it in, at any rate. Might need to feed it, though, if only with diesel.


----------



## JBaz (26 Apr 2021)

Let's see now. 
16m wide on a roughly square 1/4 acre paddock (35 yds x 35 yds) I work out to 2 passes in each direction at 90 degrees to each other. 
Of course the turns could be interesting, and a place to park it!


----------



## JBaz (26 Apr 2021)

But I still want one!


----------



## clogs (26 Apr 2021)

JBaz
guess thats an OK machine combo if u've around £150,000 to spend on grass cutting......
My old Massey 399 worked well with just a 3m wide deck.....earnt a lot o money with it......


----------



## JBaz (26 Apr 2021)

Fair comment Clogs

I guess I'll have to stick with my 20 year old Stiga Park and 30 hp Chinese tractor with a collecting flail on the back.

But I can dream......


----------



## doctor Bob (26 Apr 2021)

I can cut a 7 acre fairly flat field in 2.5hrs, but it has to be a cold day other wise the Kubota will over heat, thats running flat out with no turns just round and round.
Originally it took me 4 hrs so I have refined it somewhat, but I need a bigger machine, I have a 54" cut at present but need a compact tractor with 7-8ft mower on the back.
Tractor mowers are just mental money for decent stuff, £15-£20k for a top end Kubota or Iseki new. Even decent second hand is £8k plus.


----------



## JBaz (26 Apr 2021)

I have to say that my 30 hp Shire 330c has been very good to date (I'm touching wood) and has never baulked at a full a days work. I bought it new, but Shire went out of business, so getting anybody to service it could be a bit problematic. However, I'm pretty sure the basic machine is a Jinma and they are still around. For the money I can't fault it and with no barn or cover, it withstands the weather OK.

The flail is a Danelander and whilst it will cut the grass OK, my problem is handling the cut grass. The Danelander collection bin is designed for topping so it is very small. I can set it to throw the grass out the back, but then I've no way of picking it up. The field is too small to get a local farmer or contractor in to bale it and I can't justify buying a used small baler, even if my 30hp could drive it. At the moment I run up and down the field with a spring-tine harrow which picks up most of the (dry) stuff, but it takes forever.


----------



## artie (26 Apr 2021)

Saw this today.

Marketplace - Ride on lawnmower | Facebook


----------



## artie (26 Apr 2021)

On a more serious note.

There's a guy coming tomorrow to demo one of these.

Husqvarna rider r11c - Bing video


----------



## clogs (26 Apr 2021)

Artie, 
Husky's are ok, they are made on the same production line as many other ride ons.....painted diff colours and sticker name plates....
the plastics are a slightly diff shape and other cosmetic changes......
mostly all the bearings and blade towers are the same as a mower made on the prod line but up to and inc a *£1000* cheaper....
My experience was a couple of years ago tho...they were all made in the states.......
for heavens sake make sure it DOES NOT have a Briggs n Stratton lump under the bonnet...
Because the new engines unless you get the proff type are just rubbish......looking for a prof type engine IT MUST HAVE an oil filter...
but then thats not 100%.....
I was offer'd a container load of brand new rides on from America...they all had B/Strattons.....
over there, warrenty claims went thru the roof and word got around and nobody would buy them.......
So now, over there they mostly have Honda or Kawasaki engines.....although Kohler is still good....
sorry to be a pessamist but this comes from 15 years experience.....
I used to buy up running ride on's just for the engines.....
also the main diff to a mulcher is just the blade style....I used to fit only mulcher blade to the machines I repaired.....
Def buyer beware....


----------



## fenhayman (26 Apr 2021)

If you are considering a Kubota or similar don't forget the Massey Ferguson 35 or 135 tractor and a 6ft topper. Many for sale, will be on top of the job and will appreciate in value.


----------



## JBaz (26 Apr 2021)

Artie

I've had a Stiga Park Royal (very similar to the Husqvarna) with 122cm triple deck for 20 years. Brilliant machine, but if I was to buy a new one it would be the 4WD version. Reversing up anything more than a few degrees of incline with my 2WD and the driving wheels slip on the grass leaving scrape marks, especially if the grass is wet. Admittedly it could be tyre wear, plus the few pounds I've gained since I've had it!

Also, the 122cm deck needs the ground to be pretty flat otherwise it bounces as the wheels go over a bump. A narrower deck may be better.

Other than that, I'm on my second deck shroud and second set of cutter spindles, which I don't think is bad for the work it has done. BTW, I use JapG for spares now as the Stiga OEM parts are prohibitively expensive.


----------



## artie (26 Apr 2021)

Thank you guys, a world of information coming in. All useful, well almost all. I've discovered the NILRA.

Who would have thought it?

HOME (nilmra.co.uk)


----------



## mikej460 (26 Apr 2021)

My wife and I once visited a friend and as we walked past his garage the door was open and it was crammed full of old lawnmowers. "I used to have a thing about old lawnmowers" he said rather defensively. "You still do" I replied "they're still there..."


----------



## gmgmgm (27 Apr 2021)

artie said:


> I have a paddock <> a half acre. I have been cutting it with a iseki 323 48 inch cut.
> /snip/
> I'm not worried about having a bowling green, just reasonably presentable grass areas between the wild flowers etc.
> 
> Would I be better served with a cutter which mulches rather than picking the grass up?



Yes. I've never picked our grass up (1/2 acre lawn). I use a Husqvarna robot mower, which does tiny cuts each day and the pieces are so small they "vanish".

I also have a Kubota with flail and Wheelhorse ride-on with normal blades as backup. The flail will mulch the grass happily, the Wheelhorse doesn't, but it still gets absorbed into the ground in time.

The robot mower is the easiest option, but the good quality models aren't cheap. You can get mulching blades for almost any lawnmower, or you can just leave it on the grass and it will get absorbed in time. The real question is whether you prefer to use a robot, a ride-on, a zero-turn, a small tractor + flail?


----------



## dickm (27 Apr 2021)

Agree Hondas (if they really are Hondas, not convincig but carp Chinese copies, DAMHIKT) are generally superior to B&S, but if you want real frustration, try Tecunseh.


----------



## TominDales (27 Apr 2021)

artie said:


> I have a paddock <> a half acre. I have been cutting it with a iseki 323 48 inch cut.
> 
> I have decided to reduce the area of grass and have some wild flower and veg areas.
> 
> ...


I think your idea of mulch makes sense. 
The wild flower meadow likes poorer soil so mulching the rest of the grass will feed it and keep the wild flowers from spreading. Wild flower meadows are hard work to establish - you need to kill the grasses and wild flowers can be a bit fickle. You may get the wild effect by just letting the grass grow with a just a of wilding, or plan some more ornamental grasses. Veg areas are also hard work especially May time, about 40% of the garden growths during the month of May!

The iseki seems ott for 1/2 acre and certainly for 1/4 acre, you could use a normal mower with self power, but not need to sit on. The meadow you want will look most effective if surrounded by cut grass and cut paths through it, otherwise they tend to look like unkept rough ground.

My father has the full works with Webb/Atco cylinder for his billiard table lawn, but I find a largish 20 inch Mountfield rotatory mower (honda engine) that has mulch and collection box, works for me, and I can do 1/4 to 1/2 acre without need to sit on. The key thing to get mulch to work, is to not let the grass get long, but regular cuts. if it gets long either cut and collect, or lower the grass in 2 short goes. Especially if your live in damp Irish climate. Having the ability to pick up is handy, you can get ones with attachments that allow for both, although its important to have a good mulch designed if say you have a party or the kids do, and you dont want the grass. However if you finely chop the mulch it goes in a couple of days.
You will want to mow the meadow once a year or so and maybe collect the hay of it. You could potentially hire a mower for that one of job.

When I first made a vegetable garden from an old paddock/orchard, I used a hired rotavator to do the initial digging. one day and its saved a huge amount of back ache. Go loads of horse manure delivered each spring for first few seasons to get the soil going.


----------



## artie (28 Apr 2021)

clogs said:


> Artie,
> Husky's are ok, they are made on the same production line as many other ride ons.....painted diff colours and sticker name plates....
> the plastics are a slightly diff shape and other cosmetic changes......
> mostly all the bearings and blade towers are the same as a mower made on the prod line but up to and inc a *£1000* cheaper...


Guy came this morning and demo'ed the husky r112c, I must say I was quite impressed with it. He's talking around £2200
Any idea what would be comparable at a better price.


----------



## artie (28 Apr 2021)

I just checked online. It has a Briggs and Stratton engine.

I've had a few B&S engines before they were bullet proof and lasted for years.

Have they gone down hill, or just certain models?


----------



## Just4Fun (28 Apr 2021)

My experience with B&S engines is that they last for years but are extremely noisy compared to, say, a Honda.


----------



## TominDales (28 Apr 2021)

Just4Fun said:


> My experience with B&S engines is that they last for years but are extremely noisy compared to, say, a Honda.


I agree. , I have a B&S 5.5 hp on Billy goat leaf sweaper - 15 years old and starts every time, but v noisy, you feel the piston moving... never been serviced works every time. Also an 8hp B&S on an ancient second hand Countax leaf sweeper (we have a leaf problem) , the Honda on the small lawnmower is quieter and of course ultra reliable. I once had a B&S on a Mountfield that needed a services when new, to get the carburetor tuned. It was a emergency purchase from B&Q after we moved into a rented house and needed something quick. It then worked fine for 15 years before I hit a tree stump and bent the shaft.

Artie
I would ask yourself, do you really need the expense, storage issue of a ride on? If you plan to mulch. Although its quicker and less physical effort than a non-ride on mower, you plan to cut down on the acreage, its only used for 7.5 months of the year, and if you are not picking up the grass that is the main effort with a non drive machine, I suspect you only have at most 1hr a weeks mowing on a non-ride machine. Although my old man at 89 has given up mowing and pays someone to use his heavy Webb, so you would be future proofing the task.


----------



## artie (28 Apr 2021)

TominDales said:


> so you would be future proofing the task.


That is one of the considerations..


----------



## Fergie 307 (29 Apr 2021)

Just4Fun said:


> My experience with B&S engines is that they last for years but are extremely noisy compared to, say, a Honda.


B&S engines are really crude things, side valves and so on. Tend to be pretty reliable in the smaller versions, but anything over 5hp I wouldn't touch with a bargepole, and yes they are very noisy. The crude design and tolerances do make them very good at withstanding abuse, lack of oil and filter changes etc. Have seen some where the oil hadn't been changed for goodness knows how long and what was left was like treacle, and still they refuse to die. Look after one of the regular old 3.5hp ones even moderately well and it will probably outlive the machine it's fitted to. Hondas are superb but pricey. And as someone else said Tecumseh are a nightmare, very difficult to get them running properly and keep them that way.


----------



## murdoch (29 Apr 2021)

Have you looked a toro time master for your size lawn? We have one for our garden which is 1/2 acre. Takes about 30 mins. Chose this over a ride on as there cheap to maintain and better around trees and tight spaces.










Toro 21810 Time Master Walk Behind Lawn Mower (With Brake Blade Blade Clutch)


For homeowners with big gardens and busy schedules, Toro’s new TimeMaster™ covers more ground in far less time. The sleek, lightweight body easily circles trees and shrubs. The TimeMaster makes a big impact with a small footprint. Its wide, 76 cm mowing deck lets you handle large areas of grass...




oakleysgardenmachinery.co.uk


----------



## flying haggis (14 May 2021)

just seen this that might suit. I want one as well...


----------



## Terry - Somerset (14 May 2021)

Until about 5 years ago I had a Mountfield with a B&S motor. A total pain to start and well beyond the arm wrenching ability of the good lady.

I know, electric start. Then became very aware that on ebay almost every s/h electric start motor was being sold as "excellent machine - just needs a new battery". Obvious really - spend 4/5 months over winter in shed, spring comes and the battery is buJJered.

So invested in a Honda. Not particularly cheap but easy one pull start every time.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (14 May 2021)

I think I may have found the perfect lawnmower. I want one, or possibly two.


----------



## D_W (14 May 2021)

Fergie 307 said:


> B&S engines are really crude things, side valves and so on. Tend to be pretty reliable in the smaller versions, but anything over 5hp I wouldn't touch with a bargepole, and yes they are very noisy. The crude design and tolerances do make them very good at withstanding abuse, lack of oil and filter changes etc. Have seen some where the oil hadn't been changed for goodness knows how long and what was left was like treacle, and still they refuse to die. Look after one of the regular old 3.5hp ones even moderately well and it will probably outlive the machine it's fitted to. Hondas are superb but pricey. And as someone else said Tecumseh are a nightmare, very difficult to get them running properly and keep them that way.



I think tecumseh are gone here. The side valve briggs in the old days were high stink, low output, high noise, but generally ran for a long time and something other than the core bits of the engine always took ours out (shafts, problems with the recoil, etc. )

I worked for a guy who owned a driving range and a bunch of adjacent land. Each year, he would buy the lowest power push mower, which would be a 3.5hp briggs and everything was fixed on it. We would kill it mowing things a mower never should've touched and he'd buy another one. 

One year, one got punchless and I said to him "this mower just just nearly punchless and you're paying me by the hour, but it's getting obnoxious". He said "oh yeah? (this was a nice guy by the way, he wasn't contesting my commetns) is it out of gas? I opened it "no", then opened the fill plug, which he said he'd checked -the oil fill plug. I could only see a film of oil at the bottom of the crankcase. I guess we ran it hard and hot and it smoked most of the oil. I said "it's got gas, but it has zero oil in it!". He said "oh yeah?". 

We put oil in it and I gave it no slack and we used it the rest of the summer. I wonder how long it ran on very low oil and then on no oil.


----------



## Spectric (14 May 2021)

D_W said:


> I think tecumseh are gone here


That name brings back memories, the two strokes were used on Flymo hover mowers and when setup correctly were easy starters and did they rev, really noisy and a plume of smoke. 

One of my favourites was the big old Ransome with the J.A.P engine that had a kickstarter, remember fixing one used by a bowling club.


----------



## D_W (14 May 2021)

When I was a kid, the tecumseh engines were popular. There were gobs of different companies still making engines and some of them made here, some japanese (onan, I think). Honda engines were all GX type back then and expensive, so they were not as common. 

My first go kart had a tecumseh engine. I can tell you that if you open the oil cap on one while it's running, it'll shoot an almost perfect geometric cone of oil mist straight out (my dad did that and I was standing beside him as a kid). I can still remember how persistent the oil was on the top of my buzz cut head!! Mandatory in the summer back then - no such thing as "product" in the hair for most kids, but I got the tecumseh crankcase product. 

They lasted a long time after that (briggs took over lawn mowers, etc) in snow blowers where as far as I know, the only difference was no air cleaner, and then at some point disappeared. 

Not sure if the robin engines are still around, either, or if they're the same thing. 

I do recall that onan engines were popular in big lawnmowers and one of them was a twin that oiled the low side only if you drove on a bank, and then when they stopped selling them, the older folks (the ones who know everything at the donut shop) would always chide us "better be careful with that mower - can't get those engines anymore!! They're out of business!). 

Lawn boy were 2 stroke here for eons (that was the house favorite for push mowers where i grew up). Something other than the motor always killed them - eventually the government ditched the two cycle engines on push mowers and they went to four cycle and all of their customers abandoned them. It looks like someone bought the brand and now they paint cheesy mowers with it - far cry from the magnesium deck two cycle mowers from the old days. They ran like a boat motor and smelled like one.


----------



## flying haggis (15 May 2021)

Trainee neophyte said:


> I think I may have found the perfect lawnmower. I want one, or possibly two.




when you need to have the mower brought in by chopper cause the hill is so steep is the time to just let the bl**dy grass grow

PS wonder why he goes backwards when he is spraying slurry...........


----------



## dickm (15 May 2021)

Spectric said:


> That name brings back memories, the two strokes were used on Flymo hover mowers and when setup correctly were easy starters and did they rev, really noisy and a plume of smoke.
> 
> One of my favourites was the big old Ransome with the J.A.P engine that had a kickstarter, remember fixing one used by a bowling club.


If we are going down memory lane, don't forget the old round-headed Villiers 2-strokes from the 1930s! Our lawnmower had one "when I were a lad" and it had a super kick start, which it needed because when the engine was hot it was a son-of-an-unmarried-mother to start. 
Anyone know why kickstarters disappeared? When wife and I got first proper garden in the 1960s, we were lucky enough to find an Atco with the sloping head 2-stroke engine which had a kickstart that she could use happily. Once we got a bigger rotary with pull cord, she just could not start it. Or that was what she claimed. 
Villiers made a fantastic bigger 4-stroke engine, the 25 if I remember right. Pulled like a train and pretty much unkillable.
Happy times!


----------



## Spectric (15 May 2021)

dickm said:


> If we are going down memory lane, don't forget the old round-headed Villiers 2-strokes from the 1930s!


Villiers were the Honda's of there day, you found them in everything but now Honda has filled the gap, a sad insight into the demise of British engineering.


----------



## Viking (16 May 2021)

Spectric said:


> Villiers were the Honda's of there day, you found them in everything but now Honda has filled the gap, a sad insight into the demise of British engineering.


The demise of some sectors of industry can not be blamed on engineering or design. Instead it was the mangement of many companies who failed to apply and reward the brilliant engineers and designers it already had. They also failed to attract the brilliant engineering graduates from our universities.
The famous designer of the Morris Minor and the Mini, Sir Alec Issigonis did not think or speak highly of industry management and he summed it up as follows: "A camel is a horse designed by a committee". Unfortunately the management of British Leyland failed to understand his wisdom, which ultimately brought their demise.
The engineering excellence of Great Britain was squandered for short term cost cutting and lack of understanding of new product development. 
However the brilliant engineering minds found new opportunities in businesses like Formula 1 and racing development, Land Rover Jaguar, Dyson, Aston Martin and many others. They moved up the food chain. 
BTW Honda is a very good engine but is losing market share to massive Chinese competition, being beaten on price but perhaps not on quality. For quality engines today try Kubota, Lombardini, Ruggerini, Kohler to name few.
Ferguson Tractors in Coventry was shut down by their American owners with no real justification. At the time they were also manufacturing gearboxes for the Japanese market, preferred supplier based on quality.
In my workshop the majority of machines are those made in Britain and Switzerland post ww2 such as Wadkin, Myford, Harrison, Aciera, Hauser, Alexander, Pultra and many others. They will all outlast me and can readily be repaired and upgraded. So the quality and heritage of British engineering lives on.


----------



## dickm (16 May 2021)

At the risk of sending this thread off on another wild goose chase, it was probably not JUST management of "British" companies that led to the loss of manufacturing. Legally, companies are REQUIRED to make money for their shareholders, without reference to timescale, so management, particularly the financial specialists, actually did what was their legal duty, making (and still trying to make) immediate profit. The accountancy practice of discounting meant that money made five years down the line was effectively worth nothing. This is still used, even though most of its basic assumptions (high investment interest rates, high inflation) no longer apply. Money goes where it can make the best short term return, hence the fact that St James Dyson moved his manufacturing to the far east. He may be an ingenious inventor, but he's also a dyed in the wool capitalist.
Returning to the thread topic, a warning to anyone looking for small engine powered machinery, there are some remarkably convincing copies of Honda engines being fitted to some Far Eastern kit. I bought a chipper-shredder with what appeared to be a Honda engine, right colour scheme, right markings, but is actually just a copy. It works OK-ish, and if you need spares, real Honda bits fit perfrctly and greatly improve on them!


----------



## Spectric (16 May 2021)

Viking said:


> The demise of some sectors of industry can not be blamed on engineering or design. Instead it was the mangement of many companies who failed to apply and reward the brilliant engineers and designers it already had. They also failed to attract the brilliant engineering graduates from our universities.


Good old British management, always knew best. Some good examples, Ariel motorcycles had an overhead cam four cylinder motorcycle in the thirties but did not pursue due to cost and they could not see that it offered a technical advantage so stuck with OHV, had they pursued the design then perhaps the world of motorcycles would have been very different instead it took until the seventies when Honda gave us the CB750, although the Italians had built a few it was the Honda for the mass markets. Also what about after the war, Rootes turned down VW as a gift and so did several other british companies because they could not see a future for the Vw company or it's designs, they prefered the moggy, minx and such as they were "more advanced designs". Beetle goes on to sell fifteen million more than the mini and becomes a success as BMC, Morris and the rest hit the wall but although management had a huge chunk of the blame don't forget about the militant unions and workers, but again often provoked through bad management.


----------



## pe2dave (16 May 2021)

Trainee neophyte said:


> I think I may have found the perfect lawnmower. I want one, or possibly two.


 Sorry, got to buy a mountain first! ;-)


----------



## Trainee neophyte (16 May 2021)

pe2dave said:


> Sorry, got to buy a mountain first! ;-)


I've got the mountain - if only it wasn't covered in trees :-(

I do have a ride on mower - it is either Electrolux, Partner or Husqvarna, as it was made the year the brands were all changed. Makes it tricky to buy spares. I am considering removing the blades and replacing them with chain - anyone tried this?


----------



## artie (16 May 2021)

Spectric said:


> VW as a gift and so did several other british companies because they could not see a future for the Vw company or it's designs, they prefered the moggy, minx and such as they were "more advanced designs". Beetle goes on to sell fifteen million more than the mini and becomes a success as BMC, Morris and the rest hit the wall



I know it's purely conjecture, but I wonder how many BMC Beetles would have been sold.


----------



## Devmeister (17 May 2021)

Wow. I am a yank and I have to agree totally with the initial post. My last company did retail fitment. I was an e ginger and operator for very expensive german cnc machines. When our management took us in a different direction just prior to covid, I was concerned. Then covid hit. 50 years of profitable operation down the drain. My own shop had wood and metal capabilities. I have gone so far as to import wadkin from the uk. Currently working on exporting a 1944 wadkin lathe. The quality of wadkin, oliver, robertson, myford, kearney trecker and brown and sharpe is outstanding. The wadkin pk is the finest table saw ever made and the rolls Royce Merlin could not have survived without American machine tools. So the issues here are certainly valid and quite global.


----------



## D_W (17 May 2021)

dickm said:


> If we are going down memory lane, don't forget the old round-headed Villiers 2-strokes from the 1930s! Our lawnmower had one "when I were a lad" and it had a super kick start, which it needed because when the engine was hot it was a son-of-an-unmarried-mother to start.
> Anyone know why kickstarters disappeared? When wife and I got first proper garden in the 1960s, we were lucky enough to find an Atco with the sloping head 2-stroke engine which had a kickstart that she could use happily. Once we got a bigger rotary with pull cord, she just could not start it. Or that was what she claimed.
> Villiers made a fantastic bigger 4-stroke engine, the 25 if I remember right. Pulled like a train and pretty much unkillable.
> Happy times!



I'd bet kickstarters disappeared because of the cost to make vs cheap rope start.

Or maybe someone sued and said they were discriminatory against people with one leg.


----------



## clogs (17 May 2021)

OK, as for batteries........
I repaired so many ride-on's in France it drove me nuts.....
the owners got the option of buying a new standard battery at roughly €50's or have the machine modified to fit a small car batt.....
say from a Clio or Polo.....10euro's more for a battery that was at least 3 times the size amp/hrs and would last at least 3-4 years.....
most opted for the mod......for some, the batt was fitted in front of the seat (between ur knee's) and fitted with longer batt leads.....all done prop with trays, clamps and covers.......

As for Briggs n Stratton.....they are now under Chinese ownership and quality will prob improve.....hahaha....

Strangeley few of the big Honda V twins had problems in mowers.....diff or no spares available in the UK.... a new engine was available in the US at £2500 plus taxes and deliv.....I fitted the prof quality Briggs n Stratton engines...nothing else was available on the UK market.....all were in the 18hp size, full oil pressure systems, ballanced cranks, obviously elec start..... etc etc....
these engine were designed to run 8 hrs a day in water pumps and generators...never had one fail but they were £1500 each...complete with f/tanks and double charging systems (needed for the electric clutches on mowers) etc etc......

As for the Chinese copy Hondas, they are great for the price......but don't expect them to last as long.....
I have one fitted to a high capacity pressure washer......almost used everyday for over 10 years and still starts first time and no oil used to speak of.....used for power washing tractors.....at least a couple of hours per use....or until clean....

All my engines get Synthetic engine oil, changed at least every season or when it looks dirty........
Before I bought my Toro timecutter ride on mower I had a a Stiga with a flat twin side vale (bit like a Beemer m/cycle)......it just went on and on....heavy on fuel tho.....
sold it on to somebody else and its still going ....probably 30 plus years old now......

I guess luck comes into it.....


----------



## flying haggis (17 May 2021)

how about one of these


----------

